
Wikipedia Bans Church of Scientology  - boopsie
http://www.wired.com/business/2009/05/wikipedia-bans-church-of-scientology/
======
geoffw8
This happened in 2009. Just because its on the Reddit front page doesn't mean
we need to see it again.

